# 1969 seatbelts



## MJS69 (Apr 23, 2019)

hi all....working on son's GTO.....it needs seatbelts....did all 69s come with 3 point shoulder belts or was it an option?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

MJS69 said:


> hi all....working on son's GTO.....it needs seatbelts....did all 69s come with 3 point shoulder belts or was it an option?


Here is what I find on the net:

1966 Congress required lap belts (pelvic restraints) for front seat outboard and rear seat outboard positions.

1967 Congress adopted Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standards (FMVSS) 208, 209, and 210 dealing with restraint systems.

1968 Congress requires lap/shoulder belt combinations for all vehicles sold. *However, they were not mandatory to use.*
_Additionally_, Every passenger car manufactured or assembled after Jan. 1, 1968, shall be equipped with a lap-type safety belt assembly for each permanent passenger seating position. This requirement shall not apply to police vehicles.
Every passenger car manufactured or assembled after Jan. 1, 1968, shall be equipped with at least two shoulder harness-type safety belt assemblies for use in the front seating positions. 

1971 FMVSS 208 was amended to specify occupant crash protection and establish a criterion for occupant crash injury.

1972 Seat belts became mandatory.

1973 The shoulder belt becomes permanently attached to the lap belt.

1984 New York State passed the first law in the US mandating the use of seat belts.


----------



## MJS69 (Apr 23, 2019)

cool, thanks for the reply....I was hoping it had 3 point belts in the front originally, I want to make the car as safe as possible for him

Mike


----------

